# Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler



## Marco.H (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Miteinander ....

Ich wollte mal hier nachfragen wie Eure Fangergebnisse mit dem

Falkfish *Spöket* Meerforellenwobbler sind .

Wie Ihr die Angebotenen Farben findet , die Haltbarkeit der Haken ,

die Verarbeitung

und wer damit schon fischt wie der lauf ist und vor allem wie groß 

die fänge von Euch damit waren . 

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Mepps (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

...muss ich dazu was sagen??? 

ne mal im ernst! der spöket is mein lieblingsköder und fängt auch die meisten fische!|wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Ich denke mal das mindestens schon 50 % aller Meerforellenangler mit dem Spöket fischen! Das sagt doch schon alles! Das ist DER Meerforellenwobbler (im Moment).
Die Haken sind überdurchschnittlich ....(Owner !?)
Auf die Farben würde ich nicht so viel geben. Die meisten sind nur da um Angler zu fangen. Standardsortiment würde eigendlich reichen (blau- grüntöne, rot/schwarz.....)


----------



## Marco.H (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Miteinander ....
> 
> Ich wollte mal hier nachfragen wie Eure Fangergebnisse mit dem
> 
> ...


 
*das hier ist auch keine Umfrage der Fa : Falkfish*
*sondern eigener Interesse*


----------



## Hov-Micha (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hallo zusammen,

ja denke auch das den mittlerweile 50% der Peitschenswinger antüddeln!
Vielleicht kommen daher auch die Masse Fangmeldungen |kopfkrat 
Aber der fliegt gut, kannst den variabel führen, rasselt wie dat Ding in meinem Kinderwagen früher und hat sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viele schöne Farben |supergri !!! 

TL
Micha


----------



## larsgerkens (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

nur scheiß teuer das ding..... 6,20...... *tsetse*.... da ärgert man sich schon wenn man nach 5 würfen nen schönen hänger hat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

stimmt aber dafür sind die dinger echt super!!!!!


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

ich hab auch nen haufen Spöket hatte auch meine letzte Forelle damit aber irgendwie fang ich mit denen nicht so gut!


----------



## Sir_Ivan (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Habe gerade erst mit der MeFo-Jagd angefangen. Gefangen habe ich bisher noch nichts, von den ganzen Ködern, die ich mir so gekauft habe, gefällt er mir aber mit am besten, was die Wurfeigenschafte angeht. Habe zwei Stck in 18g. Nachteil ist m.E., dass die Dinger bei dem Gewicht und ruhigem (Förde) Wetter ein wenig schnell geführt werden müssen, weil sie sonst zu schnell sinken und hängen.

Wenn ich auch mal Fische fange, kann ich mehr sagen...|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das mindestens schon 50 % aller Meerforellenangler mit dem Spöket fischen! Das sagt doch schon alles! Das ist DER Meerforellenwobbler (im Moment).
> Die Haken sind überdurchschnittlich ....(Owner !?)
> Auf die Farben würde ich nicht so viel geben. Die meisten sind nur da um Angler zu fangen. Standardsortiment würde eigendlich reichen (blau- grüntöne, rot/schwarz.....)



Schönes Ding Mario. Das müsste mal gesagt werden... Gelbschwarz geht auch gut.

Gernot #h


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Sir_Ivan , die Spöket sinken im vergleich zu anderen Ködern schon sehr langsam


----------



## Locke (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Ist schon ein goiles Teil und ist bei jeder Tour dabei!



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> da ärgert man sich schon wenn man nach 5 würfen nen schönen hänger hat



Ich habe (fast) alle Spökets mit Einzelhaken ausgestattet! Weniger Hänger, noch weniger Kraut! 
Die Drillinge werden als Angstdrilling für Gummiköder auf Raubfisch verwendet, allerdings nur, wenn es die Owner sind.
Zeitweise wurden die Spökets mit den roten VMC (?) ausgeliefert.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Sir_Ivan (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Sir_Ivan , die Spöket sinken im vergleich zu anderen Ködern schon sehr langsam


 
Mmh, ich üb´ja noch |supergri  Finde aber trotzdem, dass die im Vergleich zu den anderen, die ich so habe, schnell sinken und recht schnell zu führen sind. Im Vergleich zu den größeren Ködern sinken die natürlich langsam...


----------



## Langsee-Erber (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

hi



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe (fast) alle Spökets mit Einzelhaken ausgestattet! Weniger Hänger, noch weniger Kraut!


 
und wie is das mit den fischen hängen die auch nich oder hast du damit schon gute erfolge gehabt??


----------



## Locke (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

@Langsee-Erber
Einwandfrei, noch nie ein Fisch damit gehakt, somit also sehr fischschonend meine Angelart! :q
Ne, kein Scherz, die Fische hängen wunderbar am Einzelhaken und meines Erachtens lassen die sich auch noch besser aus dem Fischmaul lösen als die kleinen Drillinge!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Jo die Falkfish Wobbler sind für Strandläufer echt klasse! 

Vom BB oder Boot aus reichen meiner Ansicht nach aber auch normale Blinker z.B. Hansen die kosten dann auch nur 1/3 des Falkis 

Sind aber klasse Teile!!


----------



## melis (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

@ Locke 

Und welche größe nimmst du als Haken? Bei Pilkern nehm ich mindestens zwei Nummern größer als der Drilling. Hast du da eine Regel? Oder die gleiche Größe?


Nehmt ihr die Spökets auch für Hechte oder Zander? Eignen die sich dafür?
Haben ja einen sehr guten Lauf.
Ich habe nur 8cm Spökets.


----------



## elbfänger (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Zum Hechtangeln sind die der Geheimtip.#6 
Konnte letztes Jahr 4 Stück mit nem Spöet fangen, allerdings n paar Nummern größer ;-)

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist in welcher Größe ihr auf Mefo fischt?!

den 6cm oder den 8cm?


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Ich fische die 6er die kleinsten halt!


----------



## SpinnerBS (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Sir_Ivan

bei dem schnell Sinken kommt es drauf an welchen Spöket Du hast. 18Gr gibts in zwei Größen. 
In der kleinen Variante, 6cm, ist der 18Grämmer der schnell sinkende und 10Gr der Langsamsinker.
In der größeren Version, 8cm, ist der 18Grämmer der langsam sinkende, 28 der Schnellsinker.
Wenn Du in der jeweiligen Größe den Langsamsinkenden hast, gibts da keine Probleme mit dem Langsamführen.

SpinnerBS


----------



## theactor (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

HI,

Ich liebe diesen Köder! Er funktioniert auf Dorsch & Mefo wunderbar. Dabei erreicht er sagenhafte Wurfweiten.
Sprengring und Drillinge WAREN einst mal gute Ware. Wie ach so oft kommt mit dem Erfolg die Schludrigkeit. Häufig hängen jetzt Drillinge dran, die sich verbiegen lassen, dass es einem die Tränen in die Augen treibt.
Daher ersetze ich Sprengringe und Haken grundsätzlich.
Wie Locke schon schrieb: die Einzelhaken funktionieren super.
Ich fische aber auch gerne Zwillingshaken. Z.Zt. "baue" ich mir die selbst, indem ich Drillinge "kappe" - ich hatte mir mal ein Hunderterpack gekauft -- und die müssen ja erstmal verbraucht werden. 
Als Einzelhaken sind die kurzschenkligen PermaSteel Haken von VMC absolut weltklasse. 







|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Köder! Er funktioniert auf Dorsch & Mefo wunderbar. Dabei erreicht er sagenhafte Wurfweiten.
> Sprengring und Drillinge WAREN einst mal gute Ware. Wie ach so oft kommt mit dem Erfolg die Schludrigkeit. Häufig hängen jetzt Drillinge dran, die sich verbiegen lassen, dass es einem die Tränen in die Augen treibt.
> ...




Genau so muss es sein, Attore.

Verwende auch einen zusätzlichen Sprengring und wo nötig einen Einzelhaken.
Aber was seh ich da? Wird da tatsächlich der Haken direkt im letzten Ring eingehakt |kopfkrat  |uhoh: Wenn das der Ausbilder sieht :q


----------



## theactor (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

HI,

@Scharfaugen-Georg: ich gestehe und sinke zu Boden...
Aber bislang haben sämtliche Rutenringe meine Sünden vergeben - und diesbezüglich sündige ich häufig ..#t 

 |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Scharfaugen-Georg: ich gestehe und sinke zu Boden...
> Aber bislang haben sämtliche Rutenringe meine Sünden vergeben - und diesbezüglich sündige ich häufig ..#t
> ...




"Dottore Attore" - ich bin ein großer Freund deiner Formulierungen #6  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

MoinMoin actore!

Wie groß ist der VMC Haken? Kannst Du mir vielleicht die Nummer geben?


----------



## Locke (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Dottore hat allet dazu geschrieben! Einfach klasse!

@Torsk RD
Ööhm, wenn ich dat noch richtig im Kopp habe, Grösse 2.
Kaufe die immer lose beim Boardpartner www.thomaskubiak.de.
Musst mal durchklingeln, die sind immer vorrätig.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Moin Locke!

Was meinst Du welchen Shop ich gerade im Hintergrund laufen haben :q :q :q

Also Naturköderhaken Größe 2 hmmm....


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

also der hier? "9291PS2-0"


ne kann nicht sein der hat Wiederhaken am Schenkel.... 
welcher ist es denn?


----------



## theactor (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

HI,

@Torsk_RD: ich würde ja zu gerne - weiß aber - aus Locke-genannten Gründen - die Nummer und Größe auch nicht. Also vom Hakenschenkel her entspricht das Ding in etwa einem 4er Drilling. Ruf mal bei Kubiak an; die wissen sofort worum es geht und können Dir bestimmt auch die genaue Bezeichnung und Größe nennen! |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Alles klar!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Rosi (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Nun möchte ich euch meine Lieblinge zeigen.

Anhang anzeigen 39942

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Noch fängiger als Spöki ist der Gladsax, finde ich. Auch sinkt er nicht so schnell wie die Spökis und fliegt ohne Ende.
Anhang anzeigen 39943

	

		
			
		

		
	
Mit dem hatte ich meine letzte Mefo, kurz nach Weihnachten. 26g Thor
Anhang anzeigen 39944

	

		
			
		

		
	
Oben das 20g Vicke, der 20g Spöki sozusagen. Dann der 28g Spöki und unten der Kleine, der ziemlich schnell sinkt.
Anhang anzeigen 39945

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Die Beiden sind Dorschfänger. Sie laufen ganz unten, wobei der Hansen (oben) nicht so gut fliegt.

Wie ihr seht, bin ich auf Fliege statt Drilling umgestiegen, Drillinge benutze ich nur noch von der Seebrücke aus. 
Der Einzelhaken hat keine Hänger und wozu habe ich mir denn einen Bindestock gekauft?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hej das mit der Fliege ist ne gute Idee! Beim Pilken klappt das ja auch super...


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

#c
Fische auch mit Spöket. Siehe Mefo Fänge Treat v. 23.03.06.
Jetzt habe ich mir neue gekauft. Beim Auspacken bin ich auf einen komischen Drilling gestoßen. Der hat die Wiederhaken außen!
Schaut euch mal das Bild an. Normalerweise sind die Wiederhaken doch innen!
Ist das neu?
Produktionsfehler?
Besondere Drillinge?
Habe ich was verpasst? (Das wäre peinlich)


----------



## Drillmaschine (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hi,

die alten "normalen" Haken konnten nicht mehr montiert werden, weil die Zulieferfirma Owner Lieferprobleme hat. 

Musst du zur Not austauschen. 

Fa. Falkfish kommt scheinbar mit der Produktion der Wobbler auch kaum hinterher, weil die gekauft werden wie warme Semmeln .

Gruß Drillmaschine


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

@ mrc.......... #h 

 Ich meine den Widerhaken  (Outbarb ?)in der Form gibt es schon seit
 einigen Jahren.Er soll angeblich das Ausschlitzen verhindern.Hoffe,ich
 verwechsele hier nichts.#t 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Danke. Das sind ja schon mal wichtige infos.
Aber nich eine wichtige Frage:

Soll ich die Drillinge austauschen oder sind die, mit den Wiederhaken außen auch gut (besser)? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## theactor (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hi,

ich fische die VMC Barbarian Drillinge mit "Outbarbhaken" schon seehr lange und bin superzufrieden.
Da mit die "damaligen" Owerhaken zu klein waren habe ich sie grundsätzlich gegen die Barbarian in Größe 4 ausgetauscht. Aber wie gesagt: jetzt mache ich "künstlich" Zwillingshaken draus oder fische Einzelhaken.

#h


----------



## JunkieXL (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

ich find die auch gut, das sind vmc drillinge wie oben beschrieben!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Von Land aus fische ich auch nur noch Einzellhaken. 

Mit dem Boot bzw BB Drillinge ruhig ne Nummer größer! Hab bis jetzt 99% der Hänger wieder frei bekommen indem ich drüber oder vorbei gefahren bin.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hatte mein "erstes Mal" mit nem Spöket 321. Sind schon klasse die Dinger. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung dass der Köder fast sch****egal ist wenn man nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist. Warscheinlich hätte die Trutte auch nen Kugelschreiber attackiert wenn ich ihn angetüddelt hätte.
Aber es macht natürlich mehr Spaß mit Ködern zu angeln die einen auch persönlich ansprechen, wo man weiss dass sie "teuer waren und deshalb auch gut und fängig sein müssen".
Ich hab selbst fast 20 sauteure Köder in der Box wenn ich im Wasser steh, aber warum weiss ich eigentlich selbst nich... Zuviel Geld und zuwenig Freizeit warscheinlich...


----------



## Charly_Brown (25. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

@smellslikefish: Fang du erstmal wieder ´nen Fisch...... ;-)

Aber ich bin absolut deiner Meinung. Am vergangenen Sonntag hatten wir sechs Bisse auf fünf unterschiedliche Köder (Flash, Fight, Spöket). Wenn der Fisch da ist und Hunger hat, dann beißt er halt zu.

Aber manchmal beruhigen die Farben auch das Gewissen, wenn man alles probiert hat.


----------



## KHof (26. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hallo alle!
Ich komm gerade von Langeland zurück und wir haben sowohl mit Spökets als auch mit den traditionellen Blinkern gefischt. Dies ging mit 10 zu null gegen den Spöket aus, obwohl ich ziemlich viel damit geworfen habe. Möglicherweise fliegt das Ding besser, als es fängt.
Klaus


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (27. März 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hallo |wavey: 
Ich find den Spöket auch sehr gut !!!
Bei den neuen Haken hab ich mich auch ein bischen gewundert...|uhoh: 
aber ich lasse sie dran !! 

Da einzige negative daran : Ich hab noch nichts damit gefangen....:q :q (Aber auch noch nicht so oft damit gefischt... ) !!!


----------



## drogba (24. April 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

wo haste den blauen glasdax her?will den auch lol !und den hansen will ich auch sehen geil für rapfen aus .oder haste die selbst gemacht?


----------



## drachel (26. April 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Moin, Moin,

empfinde es ebenso wie Sir Ivan. 
Habe die Spöket dieses Jahr das erste mal eingesetzt. Musste, um diese auf "Höhe" zu halten, ganz schön kurbeln.
Bei bestem Wetter und ziemlich ruhiger See dann doch wieder auf Gladsax gewechselt und schöne Grönländer gefangen.
Es war der Spöket in 18 g und in verschiedenen Farben. Jedenfalls nicht einen Fisch damit gefangen :-((
Werde es trotzdem weiter versuchen.
Stramme Line
Michael


----------



## belle-hro (26. April 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				drachel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Spöket dieses Jahr das erste mal eingesetzt....... dann doch wieder auf Gladsax gewechselt .........Werde es trotzdem weiter versuchen.


Moin Michael,

...Du wirst doch nicht etwa den Fusseln untreu |rolleyes :q  

Ich hab zwar auch 2 Boxen voll mit blinker und Wobbler (u.a. auch Spöket), abä ich tüddel selbst bei widrigen Fusselwurftagen mir nen Sbirou an die Spinnrute um meine Fussel zu fischen. 
#c Tüddelfritze halt :q 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## melis (26. April 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



			
				drachel schrieb:
			
		

> Es war der Spöket in 18 g und in verschiedenen Farben.


 
Es kann auch an der Länge liegen. Wares es die 6 oder 8cm Spökets?


----------



## drachel (27. April 2006)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

@belle-hro
Absolutes sch.... Wetter für die Fussel. Musste auf das Notprogramm ausweichen.... . Ansonsten alles bestens bei Dir? War Dein Kurztrip erfolgreich?

@melis
es waren die 8cm Teile. Bin mit der Spinnrute nicht so versiert, da in der Regel Fliegenfischer. Hab dann mal 3 gekauft in Rot/Weiss, Blau und Schwarz metallic. 3 Tage durchgefischt und nischt. 

Grüsse vom Niederrhein
Michael


----------



## sl5000 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!


 
Hallo Torsk - NI

habe da mal eine frage habe mir heute die ersten wobbler gekauft es sind Power Catcher Spro für mefos sie sind 6,5cm ist das ok für auf mefos ich hoffe es mal #h 

brauche deine info 

petri heil

gruss pit #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Öhm ich kenne die Wobbler nicht.
Aber die werden schon was bringen :q


----------



## sl5000 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

ohhhhh ohhhhh 
torsk ni

naja ich werde sehen sind die ersten von mir und im märz kommen sie dran in belgien an die warche auf mefo 

naja wie immer petri heil
und danke dir für die info

gruss pit


----------



## MefoProf (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Ich gehöre zur Minderheit, die nicht so überzeugt von den Spökis ist. Ich habe damit zwar schon Fische verhaften können, aber mir sinken die auch zu schnell ab (besitze aber auch nur den schnell sinkenden in 18 g). Weiterhin finde ich den Lauf auch nicht so richtig überzeugend. Grosses Plus sind allerdings die hervorragenden Wurfeigenschaften. Demgegenüber steht aber der unverschämt hohe Preis. Vielleicht sollte ich noch mal den langsam sinkenden probieren, aber der Preis |uhoh:

Ich tausche die Drillinge übrigens auch gegen Einzelhaken aus. Dazu verwende ich Gamakatsu Grösse 1 oder 1/0.


----------



## fimo (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

... die Wurfeigenschaften sind wirklich 1A, doch könnte es gerne einen schnell-sinkenden geben, den man zum Spinnfiischen vom Belly bei mehreren Metern Wassertiefe einsetzt. Meine letzte Mefo hat auf einen 40g Pilker gebissen, den ich eher wie einen Wobbler geführt habe. Und für Dorsch sowieso eher schnellsinkend...


----------



## donlotis (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich tausche die Drillinge übrigens auch gegen Einzelhaken aus. Dazu verwende ich Gamakatsu Grösse 1 oder 1/0.



Die kenne ich.  Wirklich gute Haken!

Auf der Packung steht immer: "Achtung! Diese Haken sind unheimlich scharf."
Da muss ich immer schmunzeln...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Auch ich fische gelegentlich (habe auch andere Favoriten unter den Meefoködern) mit dem Spöket.
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, daß er ein toller Köder ist. Der 6cm in 12 gr und der 8cm in 18 gr z.B. lassen sich gut werfen, langsam führen, ja sogar leich switchen (Heißt das so |kopfkrat ) und schwänzeln lebhaft hin und her. Dabei kippen sie auch über die Längsachse. Der 6 cm in 18 gr und der 8 cm in 28 gr hingegen sinken weitaus schneller und sollten auch schneller geführt werden. Ihr Lauf ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so lebhaft, was aber unter Umständen durchaus ein Vorteil sein kann. Mit dieser 4-er Collektion hat man also einen tollen Einsatzbereich! #6


----------



## defender (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Hallo! Also ich habe nur einen in meinem Sortiment, denke aber darüber nach, dieses Jahr noch ein paar hinzuzukaufen...

Meine Farbe nennt sich Blue Glitter und fängig war das Teil auf jeden Fall.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Dr. Komix (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



defender schrieb:


> Hallo! Also ich habe nur einen in meinem Sortiment, denke aber darüber nach, dieses Jahr noch ein paar hinzuzukaufen...
> 
> Meine Farbe nennt sich Blue Glitter und fängig war das Teil auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...


 
Den mit braun habe ich. Gefangen hab ich noch nichts mit den aber man muss ja mal sagen, dass der Spöket seine Berechtingung hat. Vor allem der rot/schwarze ist echt #6 .

Bei mir ist es ein 50% 50% zwischen Blech und Wobblers.
Davon sind aber nicht alle Spökets. Vicke, Skjöld?, und andere Fabrikate die so aussehen wie die Spökis fliegen auch gut und fangen auch Fisch!

Der beste Mefo-Köder ist es nicht! #d 

Wer sammelt die und hängt sich die in Schrank?


----------



## NOK Angler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Wer sammelt die und hängt sich die in Schrank?


 

gabs da nicht mal gerüchte von unseren theactor ????|rolleyes


----------



## melis (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Weiß jemand von einer Aktion bei Spöket.net wo die Dinger im Angebot sind? Außer kostenlosem Versand. Oder eine andere Adresse, wo die im Angebot sind?


----------



## arnold2565 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Ja ist gut der Spöket mit 22g in schwarz mit gelben Bauch und silber-glizer  mit schwarzen rücken hab ich gut Dorsch gefangen allerdings fisch ich nur mit 1/0 s-61 Single Hook also Einzelhacken zieht weniger Kraut und keine Probleme im Kescher


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

ich bin nicht überzeugt von den Spökets ,sorry #d
meine liegen ungefischt in der Schachtel .....
mag lieber Snaps oder Stripper :vik:


----------



## MeFo_83 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Die Spöket Kula´s fisch ich auch ganz gerne und hab schon einige gute Fische landen können damit, selbst Dorsch mag den gerne.
Aber in einer Sache geb ich Meereslehrling recht, die Stripper sind der Hammer!|rolleyes


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> ich bin nicht überzeugt von den Spökets ,sorry #d
> meine liegen ungefischt in der Schachtel .....
> mag lieber Snaps oder Stripper :vik:



Hi Meereslehrling, so pauschal würde ich den Snap nicht mit den Spöki vergleichen wollen. Das sind 2 sehr verschiedene Köder. Bei fast gleichem Gewicht 26g Kula und 25g Snap, können wir die Flugleistung außer Acht lassen. Die fliegen beide sehr weit und zielsicher. Doch dann trudelt der Snap sofort nach unten, während der Kula langsam sinkt. Der Snap bewegt sich dabei, der Kula fast nicht. Der Snap blitzt mit seinem Silberbauch, beim Kula kommt so eine Farbe nicht vor. Der Snap muß zügig eingeholt werden und macht ordentlich Rabaz, oder er trudelt nach unten. Der Kula wackelt unentwegt mit dem Hintern und wird viel langsamer geführt. 
Den Kula führe ich fast ohne Sinkpause, weil er dadurch nur tiefer läuft und langsamer wackelt. Er trudelt nicht und blitzt nicht. Den Snap führe ich mit Spinnstop und kurzen Seitenrucken. Alles überflüssig beim Kula. Der wackelt lieber vor sich hin. Na, merkst du was? 
Genau, der Kula ist ideal für kaltes Wasser und bei warmem Wasser für vorsichtige Fische. Erfahrene Fische meiden meistens den Krawall. Ein Snap verscheucht sie. Ein Kula läßt sich sehr langsam über Grund führen, ein Snap nicht. Der erfordert immer mehr Tempo, oder bleibt liegen. Weil er keinen Auftrieb hat. Der Kula ist ein perfekter Nachtköder für Dorsche. Der Snap ist ein Köder für schnelle oder auffallende Aktionen. 
Der Snap hat eine größere Einsatzbreite als der Kula. 
Den kann man super im tieferen Wasser bis 7m Tiefe einsetzen. Da wäre der Kula zu langsam unten. Der Snap läßt sich prima schleppen. Ein Kula springt zu schnell aus dem Wasser. 
Also ich finde man sollte von jeder Sorte reichlich dabei haben. Je nach Jahreszeit und Einsatzort.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Meereslehrling, so pauschal würde ich den Snap nicht mit den Spöki vergleichen wollen. Das sind 2 sehr verschiedene Köder. Bei fast gleichem Gewicht 26g Kula und 25g Snap, können wir die Flugleistung außer Acht lassen. Die fliegen beide sehr weit und zielsicher. Doch dann trudelt der Snap sofort nach unten, während der Kula langsam sinkt. Der Snap bewegt sich dabei, der Kula fast nicht. Der Snap blitzt mit seinem Silberbauch, beim Kula kommt so eine Farbe nicht vor. Der Snap muß zügig eingeholt werden und macht ordentlich Rabaz, oder er trudelt nach unten. Der Kula wackelt unentwegt mit dem Hintern und wird viel langsamer geführt.
> Den Kula führe ich fast ohne Sinkpause, weil er dadurch nur tiefer läuft und langsamer wackelt. Er trudelt nicht und blitzt nicht. Den Snap führe ich mit Spinnstop und kurzen Seitenrucken. Alles überflüssig beim Kula. Der wackelt lieber vor sich hin. Na, merkst du was?
> Genau, der Kula ist ideal für kaltes Wasser und bei warmem Wasser für vorsichtige Fische. Erfahrene Fische meiden meistens den Krawall. Ein Snap verscheucht sie. Ein Kula läßt sich sehr langsam über Grund führen, ein Snap nicht. Der erfordert immer mehr Tempo, oder bleibt liegen. Weil er keinen Auftrieb hat. Der Kula ist ein perfekter Nachtköder für Dorsche. Der Snap ist ein Köder für schnelle oder auffallende Aktionen.
> Der Snap hat eine größere Einsatzbreite als der Kula.
> ...




Moin Rosi
klar weiss ich um die unterschiedlichem Laufeigenschaften und verschiedenen Einsatzgebiete die möglich sind 
Dennoch besitzt der Spöket nicht mein Vertrauen :m


----------



## DavidsFishin (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*

Also ich muss sagen der spöket is ein nicht mehr weg zudenkender Köder. besonders die kleinen


----------



## Rosi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Falkfish Spöket Meerforellen Wobbler*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> Dennoch besitzt der Spöket nicht mein Vertrauen :m



Ja sag ich doch: Du solltest immer ein paar in der Tasche haben und sie mißtrauisch beobachten.|supergri


----------

